# Will my puppy change ?



## Beige my baby (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi. Not sure if this is how this site works as I have just joined but here goes. I have a 14 week old pup. His coat is corse and straight / slightly wavy with beardie type face and fluffy ears. He has recently started to shed ( but only a little ). What I am wondering is will his appearance change as he goes or will he stays the same ??


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi 
We need a picture of your pup!
In a word - yes his coat will change - check out this thread for lots of pics of dogs as they grow up: http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=10550

Their adult coats come through sometime between 8 and 14 months - most people reckon that their coats change more after they have been clipped.
The lady who grooms my dogs commented just the other day how she was sure that Dot's coat would be different to Kiki's, but actually now they are very, very similar.
If your pup is shedding s bit - I would add a little coconut oil to his dinner and make sure that you brush him through gently every day - it is a good habit to form and all dogs do shed - if your dog ends up with a more poodlie coat and he is not used to being brushed, then his coat will matt as the loose dead hair gets caught up in the curls. Neither of my two shed around the house like my collie - but when I comb them I do get hair in the comb.


----------



## Beige my baby (Dec 16, 2015)

This is my beige 14 weeks old. I will try the oil in his food. What do you think will happen to his coat?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet puppy - look at that lovely button nose 
Cockapoos are like a box of chocolates - you are never quite sure what you are going to get 
He might end up with an open face - if you search smoothie using the search box on the left hand side you'll find lots of threads with lovely pics of stunning pups who favour their cocker parent more than their poodle parent... 
This is just one thread link http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=71178&highlight=smoothie
Is your boy f1 or f2?


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Marzi said:


> Sweet puppy - look at that lovely button nose
> Cockapoos are like a box of chocolates - you are never quite sure what you are going to get
> He might end up with an open face - if you search smoothie using the search box on the left hand side you'll find lots of threads with lovely pics of stunning pups who favour their cocker parent more than their poodle parent...
> This is just one thread link http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=71178&highlight=smoothie
> Is your boy f1 or f2?


Daft question I think but what do you mean when they make reference to an open face


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Open face means their face is smooth rather than having a big moustache.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Beige is lovely! Very cute, he reminds me of Barney the Brighton cockapoo! 
Their coats do change, in style, curl, thickness & colour! 
My black puppy at 3 years old is quite grey - and I am in no doubt he will be full bodied grey (think short haired Tibetan terrier)
And my little deep red cockapoo is now light apricot!!


----------

